# Students belt test



## matt.m (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so proud of my students.  I tested 10 for their yellow belt and they worked so hard.  I was humbled by it.  Seriously, they did great and they did pass.  I just marveled at the sheer joy on their faces accompied by their sweat drenched single weave heavy bear brand uniforms.

There is nothing better to an instructor than watching their class perform with higher expectations than you had for them.  The intensity they had was just remarkable.

If I were still in Sgt. stripes from the USMC then I would give them all an accommadation medal.


----------



## teekin (Aug 22, 2008)

Matt, that they worked so very hard says a great deal about your ability to teach and their desire to do you proud. Give yourself a pat on the back!
Lori M


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow!  I'd love to have 10 students testing for the same rank at the same time.  I get 3 or 4 at the most!  Congrats all around!


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 22, 2008)

Sir, It is indeed a GREAT feeling! it is an honor to continue and pass the knowledge to the next generation. Matt my friend, all of us who teach are a part of it's (the MA) history. Like you mentioned in another thread, there are many instructors that never make it to Black Belt Magizine. But thats OK! They are still top-notched instructors who teach for a noble cause!
Thank you for passing the knowledge my brother.

_Live Long and Prosper_


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats to them & you, my friend. They have a great instructor in you.:asian:


----------



## ProTaekwondo (Aug 24, 2008)

Congratulations! You must be an excellent instructor!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 24, 2008)

Kwanjang said:


> Sir, It is indeed a GREAT feeling! it is an honor to continue and pass the knowledge to the next generation. Matt my friend, all of us who teach are a part of it's (the MA) history. Like you mentioned in another thread, there are many instructors that never make it to Black Belt Magizine. But thats OK! They are still top-notched instructors who teach for a noble cause!
> Thank you for passing the knowledge my brother.
> 
> _Live Long and Prosper_


 
Thank you very much, however you know my father well and I will never be able to fill his shoes.  It seems to me the smaller the school, the less notable the instructor.  However, "Real" students who "Really" are hard core and want to train.  Well, I tell you GM does get paid to go to seminars in Canada and such.  He also runs in circles with the likes of Bong Yul Shin, Brad Waller, Jason Hon, Bill Wallace.  And the thing is: He doesnt brag about it at all.  He just trains students for the betterment of the organization.

Pop on the other hand cares only about training students, he doesn't do the seminar thing.  Neither he or GM will ever speak ill of anyone.  So growing up the son of a Hapkido Jedi is one of the greatest blessings I have ever had.

GM Hildebrand has done a lot concerning what I had fundamentally.
So like I said, I only care for my students and their progress.  I am done competiting, I have only one thing to accomplish now.  That is to build good team work with good and decent human beings to their dan ranking.  Afterall, being an instructor is no different than being a Sgt. of Marines.  A good instructor has "Given/Implied loyalty".  That is why we Marines always said, "To hell and back".


----------



## matt.m (Aug 24, 2008)

ProTaekwondo said:


> Congratulations! You must be an excellent instructor!


 
Thank you for the kind words my friend.  They are appreciated, however not deserved.  I rarely let my Judo students randori.  I have always believed in repping techniques until they are 2nd nature the same as breathing.

If my students have to defend themselves, the helpless through tort law, or family I want them to be confident, not worried...."Does this stuff work?"  I do teach a lot of combination techniques.


----------



## ProTaekwondo (Aug 25, 2008)

matt.m said:


> Thank you for the kind words my friend. They are appreciated, however not deserved. I rarely let my Judo students randori. I have always believed in repping techniques until they are 2nd nature the same as breathing.
> 
> If my students have to defend themselves, the helpless through tort law, or family I want them to be confident, not worried...."Does this stuff work?" I do teach a lot of combination techniques.


 
You are a truly inspiring person!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 25, 2008)

Matt everytime i read your post it makes me humble to know instructor like you still our out there teaching for the love of there Art. Congrats to your students and a special thank you from me to you.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

I can't imagine how proud you must be.  Congratulations to your students and to yourself for your integrity and hard work.


----------

